
Pop music is rejecting the piano. Why? - mastazi
https://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2017/08/no-more-piano-man
======
jbob2000
Pop music is rejecting everything right now. The fad right now seems to be
emptiness, or blank sound, or something. I'd credit Lorde with starting this
fad, now Taylor Swift has picked up the sound with her new single, Katy
Perry's new single sounds kinda "blank" too. The Weeknd is kinda like this
too, he drops notes from chords to let you hang in the empty sound.

------
xxpor
Why deal with a full piano when you can just buy a Nord Stage 3 for $4500?
Which by the way will do a whole bunch more sounds than just piano, such as an
organ, various synths, etc?

~~~
warcher
Why play an instrument at all, when you could just hang out and listen to
music? Why paint when you could use a Wacom? Why slap a clump of mud on a
pottery wheel when you could 3d print a bowl?

Because, for whatever reason, when you put a brush on a canvas, or clay on the
wheels, or you hands on a big Steinway, some piece of you hums along with the
medium and capturing that resonance is what art _is_.

It's all sort of idiosyncratic at the end of the day, and how the thing feels
in your hands is a big component of the artistic/creative process. If it works
for you, it works. If it doesn't, try something else.

~~~
xxpor
The big difference though is that playing a Nord or whatever IS close to
playing a regular piano. Obviously the weighting and whatever else isn't
perfect, but the advantages of digital are extremely obvious. It's not
anywhere near canvas vs. ipad in terms of drawing.

